# Frying Canned Sardines?



## andre09 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, I recently watched a video on how to fry sardines in olive oil.  My question is, if I get the sardines already packed in olive oil, can I simply use that same oil to fry the packaged sardines?  Also, would rice flour work well when frying with olive oil?

Than


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you use the same oil to fry the sardines?  No.  It's old and smelly. 

Should you fry canned sardines at all?  Probably not the best idea.  They're already cooked and won't hold together well.

But if you do, can you just dust them in rice flour, then fry in fresh oil?  Sure. Why not?

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree that they likely won't hold together whole.

An alternative, however, is to mash them and shape into patties; sort of like crab cakes. That'll work just fine dusted in rice flour and fried.


----------

